
Pyra Linux Handheld Computer Now Available for Preorder - ekianjo
https://pyra-handheld.com/boards/pages/pyra/.
======
HoopleHead
I'm not a gamer [which I presume is the target market], so the yukky keyboard
puts me off. Otherwise I'd be quite into this, as a mini laptop.

~~~
Talaxian
What's "Yukky" about it? Seems fairly well designed to me for a product of
this size.

